# Navara d22



## D22 navara (May 21, 2016)

Hi all 
I have a nissan navara d22 3.3 petrol we have changed the fuel filter and fuel pump which took all while to start,once we had it running I took it for a drive which went good for a bit then suddenly it lost all power and eventually stalled we have checked the fuel flow from the filter and fuel rail which is fine but the engine just cranks but no start would any one pleas have any ideas


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check for spark. If you don't have spark, make sure the screw didn't fall out of the rotor button. If that's good, crank the engine and make sure the rotor shaft turns in the distributor. If it doesn't, you probably have a broken timing belt. If it does turn, you may have a bad distributor, which is fairly common on these engines.


----------



## kostaspapos (11 mo ago)

Good evening. A little help about the nissan navara d22 2005 133ps.
I have heard that he puts a bigger crankcase to get more oil, does anyone know to help me?


----------

